# Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???



## batron (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

habe vor mir im nächsten jahr ein offenes angelboot hauptsächlich für die rügener bodden zu kaufen, es sollte aber auch ostseetauglich sein. Motorisierung  ab 50 bis 75 Ps.
preisrahmen um 15000 eu Boot mit Motor. Ich hab mir schon mal ein kaasboll angeschaut, allerdings nur im netzt. sowas in der art sollte es sein. Gibt es gute alternativen ??? vielleicht mit einem besseren preisleistungsverhältniss. bin was boote betrifft nicht sehr erfahren.

gruß
tilo


----------



## leuchtboje (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

das Kaasboll ist wirklich nicht schlecht... wobei ich bei dempreisrahmen zumindest über eine Teilkabine nachdenken würde...

willst du ein neues oder auch gebrauchte?


----------



## batron (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

kann ruhig 3-4 jahre alt sein.  was ist eine teilkabine ?? eine art offene Überdachung??


----------



## petipet (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Kaasboll-Rümpfe sind O.K. Mein nächste Boot wird aber ein Buster XL sein. Die sind meiner Ansicht nach für Angler optimaler. 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Hechtpeter (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

mindestens abnehmbare Steuerstandpersenning...


Du solltst aber auch grundsätzlich überlegen, was Du Brauchst:

neu oder gebraucht,mit oder ohne Trailer.

motor 2-oder 4 takt.

Liegeplatz oder Dauerslippen.Passendes Zugfahrzeug vorhanden?Unterstellmöglichkeit im Winter?

Alles Preisfragen, die bei ca.10000 € anfangen und bei 25000€ aufhören.
Mein Kollege hat ein Kaasboll gekauft.Mit 50 PS AB und Trailer neu bein Gründel in Hamburg 21000€.Plus Dauerliegeplatz ca. 100€ im Monat.

Passendes Zubehör:Echolot mit GPS,Schwimmwesten,Anker,Sicherheitsausrüstung,etc.Macht bestimmt noch mal 2000€|uhoh:

Dieser Angelkollege hat den Kauf übrigens bereut, so viel Kohle und zu wenig Zeit bzw schlechtes Wetter|bla:

Hoffe ,ich konnte ein bischen helfen|wavey:|wavey:

LG

Peter


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

ich würd mir auf jeden Fall eins holen mit ner Schlupfkajüte !
gibt doch genug online Bootsseiten ... forste die doch mal durch und frag dann hier gezielt nach der Meinung der Bootsbesitzer ...


----------



## petipet (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Hechtpeter hat da das wichtigste angesprochen, was man vor einem Bootskauf bedenken sollte.

2 oder Viertakt. Sicherlich kann man auch mit einem gut gewarteten 2 Takter leben. Der muss dann aber fürs Leben sein. Verkaufen ohne große Verluste geht kaum noch. Auf einem Zweitakter, auch mit der damals hochgelobten Einspritztechnik, bleibst du sitzen. Natürlich kannst du so ein Motor auch fahren, bist du selbst die Betriebsstunden nicht überlebst.
Zweitakter - ob Gemisch oder Injektion - sind auf dem Aussenboarder-Markt tot.
Darüber hinaus ist die Ersatzteilfrage auch nicht ohne.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## batron (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Das nach kauf des boots + motor so rein kostenmäßig nicht schluß ist ist mir schon klar. meine überlegung gehen aber über eine rein private nutzung hinaus. um es kurz zu machen, ich suche eigendlich  nach einem guidingboot, welches dann auch 
wenn es geht permanent benutzt werden soll. bin wie gesagt noch ganz am anfang. man könnte jetzt  zum anfang auch was 
für den einstieg kaufen, davon halte ich persönlich nicht viel. habe seit 6 jahren eine eigene firma, und von anfang an nur mit gutem material ,werkzeugen und fahrzeugen gearbeitet, und bin damit gut gefahren. so werde ich das mit dem boot auch halten.
gedacht hatte ich an ein aluboot zwischen 5-6m, mit dem ich auch mal  ein stück auf die ostsee fahren kann. ich stoße wie gesagt immer wieder auf die kaasboll boote, und wollte hier mal nach alternativen forschen. denke das geht hier besser als auf irgendwelchen online bootsbörsen.

gruß
tilo


----------



## batron (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

@peti pet

hab mal kurz die bustermodelle nachgeschaut, gerade das xl ist ein sehr schönes boot, genau das was ich möchte. allerdings scheinen die boote ziemlich teurer zu sein, und gebraucht hab ich sie so wie es gern hätte noch nicht gefunden. die standart kaasboll modelle sagen mir von der raumaufteilung eher zu. naja ich hab noch bissel zeit, nichts überstürzen.

gruß
tilo


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Schau mal auf FINN.NO, kann man ja mit einem kurzen Urlaub verbinden.

Das kostet ca. 16.000 EUR
http://www.finn.no/finn/boat/object?finnkode=19395317

Gruss
Rennesøy-Alwin


----------



## minden (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

guck mal bei marktplats.nl....da sind auch ab und an Busters drin....

Vielleicht findest du ja auch n Silver....find die noch schicker...


----------



## batron (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

danke erstmal für  für die antworten, das kaasboll 19 foot
wäre schon was, 
@ minden

meinst du nen quicksilver ??, wollte lieber n aluboot


gruß
tilo


----------



## batron (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

@minden 

ah schon gefunden, silver finnische aluboote, sehr schönes design. 
man das artet ja fast in arbeit aus !!! da werd ich wohl noch 3-4 monate brauchen das richtige rauszufiltern!!

gruß
tilo


----------



## minden (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Abgesehen das auch Quicksilver Aluboote macht...nein ich meinte das nun von dir gefundene|wavey:
http://www.silverboote.de/aktuelles.html


Schau mal hier...vielleicht ist es noch verhandelbar

http://link.marktplaats.nl/282105769


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Wenn es ein gebrauchtes Buster sein kann, dann hier:

http://www.blocket.se/stockholm?q=buster&cg=0&w=3&st=s&st=u&st=b&ca=11&md=th


----------



## batron (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

danke für die tips leute,  recherche dauert an 

gruß
tilo


----------



## marlin2304 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Gib mal bescheid was es für eins geworden ist.


----------



## batron (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

jo mach ich.

bis jetzt sind 3 bootstypen in die engere wahl gekommen

- kaasboll 17-19 foot
- buster x- xl
- silver  hawk oder shark 

wobei mir die silver boote optisch am besten gefallen.
preismäßig liegen nach meinen nachforschungen die kaasboll
boote vorn. jedes boot hat so seine vor und nachteile.
muss die modelle am besten live sehen, was bei den buster und silver modellen schwierig ist, da nicht so häufig.

besitzt vielleicht jemand eines der modelle? würd ich gern mal besichtigen.

gruß
tilo


----------



## marlin2304 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Für Buster Boote gibt es in Deutschland 4-5 Händler.


----------



## batron (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

stimmt hab ich jetzt auch gefunden, leider gibt es fast keine buster boote auf dem gebrauchtmarkt.

gruß
tilo


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Hier sind mehr als genug Buster-Boote

http://www.finn.no/finn/boat/used/result

Gruss Alwin


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Funktioniert nicht wirklich, einfach unter Buster suchen und du findest ca. 160 Boote.

Gruss Alwin


----------



## batron (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

danke alwin, 

hab ich selbst nicht gefunden die seite, wollte das  boot eigendlich in deutschland kaufen, scheint aber in skandinavien einen ungleich größeren markt zu geben. muss mich mal schlau machen wie teuer überführung etc. wird wenn man im ausland kauft.

gruß
tilo


----------



## minden (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*



batron schrieb:


> danke alwin,
> 
> hab ich selbst nicht gefunden die seite, wollte das boot eigendlich in deutschland kaufen, scheint aber in skandinavien einen ungleich größeren markt zu geben. muss mich mal schlau machen wie teuer überführung etc. wird wenn man im ausland kauft.
> 
> ...


 

Da sag mal bescheid wenn de da was raus kriegst!!!!


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Moin batron,

für 15.000,-€ bekommst Du in den Niederlanden locker ein ostseetaugliches und gepflegtes Gebraucht-Boot mit 75Ps Motor + Trailer.
Das Angebot ist groß. 
Tipp: Kaufe im November (Boote kaufen#6). Sehr günstige Angebote. März-Mai (zu teuer!).

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## batron (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

@ zander-ralf 
danke für den tip#6

gruß
tilo


----------



## Jens Hinz (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Hallo Tilo

Wenn es dir hilft, will ich dir gerne meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Mir erging es vor ein paar Jahren genauso wie dir heute. Ich habe relativ wenig Zeit für das Angeln und kann mich nicht tage- oder gar wochenlang mit Pflege und Reparatur befassen. Ein Aluboot - auch wennn etwas teurer als GFK - war somit erste Wahl.

Zur Debatte standen somit Buster, Silver und Kaasboll. Lindner scheint mir nicht geeignet.

Nach intensiver Suche bin ich dann am Buster L mit einseitigen und vorgezogenen Steuerstand hängengeblieben. Damit bin ich hauptsächlich auf der Ostsee vor Kiel, Damp oder auch in DK unterwegs. Ich habe keinen festen Liegeplatz, das Boot wird jedesmal geslippt. Nach dem Angeln kurz in die Selbstwaschanlage und für 2 Euro mit Hochdruck abgespritzt und das Boot kann wieder abgestellt werden.

Von einer Kajüte oder Teilkajüte habe ich abgesehen. Das nimmt einfach zu viel Platz ein. Für mich ist wichtig alles funktional zu haben, Bequemlichkeit ist nicht wichtig. Die Kajüte hilft bestenfalls, Gerät und Verpflegung bei Regen trocken zu halten.

Ich habe 2006 für Boot, Motor (Suzuki 50PS, 4-Takt), Trailer und ein bisschen Zubehör (alles neu) ca. EUR 18.000,-- bezahlt und es keine Minute bereut.

Zum Trailer: Hier lieber ein paar hundert Euro mehr ausgeben. Mein Buster L kann notfalls sogar mein 13-jähriger Filius alleine aus dem Wasser auf den Trailer holen.

Das Buster L bietet mir und maximal 2 Mitanglern ausreichend Platz. Solltest du regelmäßig mehr Gäste an Bord haben wollen (Guiding?) ist das Buster L zu klein.

Einziger Vermutstropfen - der nach vorn abfallende Bug nimmt bei Wellengang und unvorsichtiger Fahrweise schon mal eine Ladung Wasser über. 

Dies soll keine Kaufempfehlung für das Buster L sein. Ein 19'- Kaasboll ist sicher genau so gut. Ich wollte nur vermitteln, dass es ausreichend Gründe für ein robustes Aluboot gibt. Auch wenn es in der Anschaffung etwas teurer ist.


Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## batron (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Danke Jens für deinen rat, ein aluboot wird es auf jeden fall werden. ich tendiere eher zu einem größeren boot, wahrscheinlich mit dauerliegeplatz. bin wie gesagt auch an den drei marken hängen geblieben. falsch macht man mit allen nichts.
für mich kommt es jetzt auf das beste angebot an. die buster modelle gefallen mir vom aufbau aber fast am besten. 

gruß
tilo


----------



## Jens Hinz (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Hallo Tilo

Ja, die Buster machen echt was her. Hast du mal daran gedacht am kommenden Wochenende zu Hanse Boot nach Hamburg zu fahren?

Übrigens, der Gebrauchtmarkt für Aluboote in Deutschland ist ziemlich mau. Als ich meinen Händler zu diesem Thema gefragt habe, hat er mich sofort gebeten, ihn wissen zu lassen, wenn mein Boot wieder verkauft werden soll - er hat dafür reichlich Anfragen.

Bei größeren Booten sind die Kaasboll wohl eher im Vorteil wenn es ums Angeln geht. Die größreren Buster sind machen einen gehobeneren Eindruck. Ich möchte nur ungern die Rache eines Dorsches auf der Polsterung der Sitze wiederfinden. Auf die vorher beschriebe robuste Reinigung in der Waschanlage würde ich bei einem Buster XL verzichten, beim Kaasboll aber sicher kein Problem.

Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## Seefliege (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

|wavey:

das die kaasbol, silver und buster alles tolle angelboote mit guten rauhwassereigenschaften sind, kann ich so oft wie man diese bootstypen auf der insel (rügen) sieht, nur bestätigen ... ein bekannter von mir verwendet ein buster xl als guideboot zum dauerslippen für die angelei auf diversen bodden. für die ostsee selbst hat er noch ein anderes, "etwas" größeres und vor allem schwereres gfk-boot im einsatz ... 

sicher lassen sich die alu's einfacher transportieren und auch slippen, aber muss es deshalb zwingend ein alu sein? |kopfkrat ich fahre ein *ryds 535 bf* und bin gerade von dessen rauhwassereigenschaften schwer begeistert. #6 boot, motor und trailer bringen es zusammen auf ca. 1000 kg. mit nem normalen allrad-pkw bekomme ich das noch gut bewegt. selbst tägliches slippen stellt kein problem dar. muss ja jeder selbst wissen, ob nun alu oder gkf, aber die einbeziehung von gfk booten erweitert die liste noch um sehr interessante modelle ...


----------



## minden (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Mir fehlen die NL kenntnisse...aber wenn das nen VK Preis sein sollte????!!!????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

http://link.marktplaats.nl/278602649


----------



## minden (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Undn hier mal n Video zu den Fahreigenschaften

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQDnIPf1xXg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Stizostedion (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Du hast das passende Video vom Buster schon reingestellt. 
Ich bin auch Besitzer eines Busterboots. Es gehört ganz sicher zu dem besten was man für Geld kaufen kann. Ich habe diese Boote schon als Beiboote auf Polarforschung durch das Eis fahren sehen. Mehr muß man dazu nicht schreiben! Das ist aussagekräftig genug!

Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Ich habe mich mal mit einem finnischen Ex Soldaten,über die Buster Boote unterhalten
und der hat mir erzählt,dass sie bei Übungen zum Teil mit diesen Booten über kleine,flache Schäreninseln gekachelt sind.Den Booten soll dabei angeblich,außer ein paar Beulen,die sie ohnehin schon hatten,nichts passiert sein!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Hallo!
Also von mir vielleicht mal ne kleine Gegenmeinung. Ich finde die Teile überhaupt nicht schick.
Die Formen, die über Alu herstellbar sind, sprechen mich persönlich nicht so sehr an. Die Schalen sind extrem laut und kalt.  Dazu kommt, das in meinem "Leistungsheft Boot" nicht Eisfahrten und auch nicht das überfahren finnischer Inselchen gehört. Ich könnte das nun als ein Hinweis auf besondere Festigkeit des Rumpfes sehen. Aber auch da gibt es gegenteilige Erfahrungen. Grundsätzlich ist Alu sicher ein widerstandsfähigeres Material als GFK - grundsätzlich. Leider gibt es aber mit Alubooten immer wieder Probleme die aufzeigen, das es eben auch anders kommen kann. Ich habe im erweiterten Bekanntenkreis etwa ein Auge auf 80 bis 100 Boote. Zumindest erfahre ich, was mit diesen Booten so passiert. Etwa 10% dieser Boote sind aus Alu. Die in den letzten Jahren aufgetretenen Rumpfschäden lagen bei jeweils 2 aus jeder Gruppe.

Wenn ich ganz genau sein will und mir ein Boot für die professionelle Anwendung anschaffen möchte, sollte man wirklich einen Leistungskatalog erstellen. Da muß alles hinein, was wichtig ist und man sollte keine geschmacklichen Vorgaben machen. Man schränkt sich zu sehr ein, wenn man z.B. von vornherein sagt, es muß unbedingt Alu sein.

Aber so ist es: Boote und Frauen...:l


----------



## marlin2304 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*



Stizostedion schrieb:


> Du hast das passende Video vom Buster schon reingestellt.
> Ich bin auch Besitzer eines Busterboots. Es gehört ganz sicher zu dem besten was man für Geld kaufen kann. Ich habe diese Boote schon als Beiboote auf Polarforschung durch das Eis fahren sehen. Mehr muß man dazu nicht schreiben! Das ist aussagekräftig genug!
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Welches Buster zum welchen Zweck hast du, könntest du mal ein paar Bilder einstellen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Schönes Posting Dolfin #6

Da ich ja nun auch schon beides hatte/habe kann ich 
auch nur bestätigen, beides hat Vor- und Nachteile!


----------



## Stizostedion (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Man kann Äpfel und Birnen nicht miteinander vergleichen!

Das kann jeder machen wie er möchte. Doch kann es ganz sicher nicht Schaden sich mit der Materie auseinander zusetzen. Es gibt sehr viel mehr Anbieter für Aluboote als sie hier aufgeführt wurden.

Erstens muß man bei einem Aluboot wissen ob es geschweißt oder genietet ist.
Zweitens muß man wissen ob es den Rumpf ausgeschäumt hat oder nicht.
Desweiteren ist in dem Zusammenhang auch entscheidend ob der Schaum Wasser aufnimmt oder nicht.

Und über Geschmack/Schick kann man Grundsätzlich immer streiten!

Ich habe es halt lieber über ein paar Reserven zu verfügen als anschließend Rhetorisch mir und anderen etwas verkaufen zu wollen warum etwas nicht funktioniert hat. 

Außerdem gibt es noch ein sehr wichtiges Argument. Der Wiederverkauf! 
Versucht bitte einmal solch ein Boot gebraucht zukaufen.
(Bei Buster/Fiskars sind allein 80 000 Stück verkauft worden.) 
Warum wohl?  

Wie gesagt, das kann jeder so machen wie er möchte.


Schöne Grüße

Stizostedion


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Und warum regst du dich dann so über eine Gegenmeinung auf? Natürlich gibt es dazu unterschiedliche Meinungen - aber auch Anforderungen.
Ich bin viel in Kanada unterwegs gewesen. In den Flüssen dort sind Aluboote Pflicht. Der Grund liegt aber allein darin, dass die Boote dort in der Regel am Strand geslippt werden und in seichten Gewässern gefahren werden, wo es schon mal eine Grundberührung gibt - und die Boote einfach am Steinstrand anlegen müssen.
Ich bewege mich aber hier in der Ostsee. Ich slippe an Slipanlagen und liege in Häfen. Es gibt keinen Grund für mich, am Strand anzulegen.
Wenn wir also vom Markt sprechen, warum entscheiden sich wohl 90% der Nutzer für GFK?


----------



## Stizostedion (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Hallo Dolfin!
Du kannst machen was Du für richtig hälst! 

Da gebe ich Dir Recht für 90% der Nutzer reicht ein GFK vollkommen aus!
Für die anderen 10% darf der Anspruch etwas Höherwertiger sein. Welche Gründe auch immer dafür sprechen?!

Auch auf die Gefahr, das ich mich jetzt wiederhole, das kann jeder machen wie er möchte.


Schöne Grüße

Stizostedion


----------



## batron (3. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Hallo boardies,

war letzte woche 4 tage auf rügen zum hecht fischen, wir sind 
von schaprode mit dem mietboot ( 5 pS ) rausgedümpelt |uhoh:. im hafen konnte ich mir passender weise einige aluboote von den zuvor genannten marken anschauen. unter anderem kaasboll 17 und 19, Buster L und XXL, silver eagle, ein modell von starcraft und marcomarina oder so ähnlich.
rein optisch gefallen mir die buster boote am besten, ist aber echt geschmacksache. am samstag ist ulli beier mit seinem buster xxl an uns vorbei, ich hab ihn dann mal auf sein boot angesprochen, es fährt wohl wie auf schienen sprach ulli b.
glaube das hat doch ein wenig mitgeholfen . dann noch einen guide auf das kaasboll angesprochen, er schielte auf das buster von u.b., und sagte knapp, jaja gutes boot das kaasboll ,und ging. nun heisst es doch erst mal führerschein machen und mal die beiden marken testen. 
zu den oberen beiträgen hab ich eine frage. 
was sind denn nun absoluten nachteile eines alubootes, außer 
kälte bzw. wärmeabstrahlung ???

@minden
 wenn der preis real sein soll, dann muss mit dem boot was nicht in ordnung sein oder es ist total alt oder beides

gruß
tilo


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*



batron schrieb:


> was sind denn nun absoluten nachteile eines alubootes, außer
> kälte bzw. wärmeabstrahlung ???



Da ich ja nun beides habe/hatte meine Contras zu Alu.

Am meisten hat mich die *Lautstärke *des Alubootes genervt. Egal ob etwas runter fällt, gegen die Bordwand schlägt oder nur die Wellen die unterm Rumpf gluckern.

Dann liegt ein GFK Boot dank des Gewichtes einfach besser in der Welle wenn man sich driften lässt. 

Was auch noch wichtig ist ist die Flexibilität bzw Reparaturfähigkeit eines GFK Bootes. 

Kleines Beispiel, wenn ein GFK Boot ein Loch in die Bordwand hat braucht man einen Tag und etwas Material um dieses Verschwinden zu lassen, bei Alu ist es annähernd unmöglich so etwas verschwinden zu lassen. 

Die Kälte wurde ja schon angesprochen. 

Und dann ist da natürlich noch der Preis. 
Für das was ein vergleichbares Aluboot kostet hätte ich mir zwei meines Bootes kaufen können.

Pro Alu!
-Gewicht beim Trailern/Slippen
-Stabilität, kein Gelcoat usw das Absplittern kann
-Wer ist Osmose?! 


Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt wüsste ich im Moment nicht sicher 
für welches Boot ich mich als Spinnfischer entscheiden würde...


----------



## flowree (3. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

schöne boote sind auch die schwedischen "Lindner"!

und durch ihre Kooperation mit Suzuki, preislich auch recht attraktiv..hier zum bsp das "460 Akrip" mit den Motorosierungen 15, 25, 40 und 50Ps!

http://marine.suzuki.de/boats/tech.php?ref=AKRIP460&y=&package=3


----------



## minden (3. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*



Stizostedion schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Boote schon als Beiboote auf Polarforschung durch das Eis fahren sehen.


 
Das geht mit den Silver Booten auch ganz gut

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2009/boddenhechte/angelbericht.html

Im Text ist auch nen Link....sieht man leider nicht,...wenn man mit der Maus drüber geht sieht mans...is ne Fahrt durchs ice

Ach ja...und das silver ist innen GFK außen Alu....

*Aber wenn ich wirklich vorhätte eine solche Investition zu tätigen,...fah sie Probe, denn jeder hat andere Vorlieben und Einschätzungen....*

-Edit-
Hier der versteckte Link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Fu4QtAcWk


----------



## batron (4. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

zum thema lautstärke bei alubooten hab ich gelesen, dass einige Marken ( z.B. Buster) mit spezialschaum ausgeschäum sind, und das sich fahrgeräusche etc.sehr in grenzen hält

gruß
tilo


----------



## Stizostedion (4. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Hallo Batron!
Das mit dem ausgeschäumten Rumpf ist absolut Richtig. Desweiteren ist eine spezielle Holzplatte (Druckimprägniertes Marine-Sperrholz) im Boden. Fahr einfach mal Probe und mach Dir dann selbst Dein eigenes Bild. Manches andere Gfk-Boot wäre gerne so leise wie die Busterboote. Mit einem Kaasboll-Boot sieht das anders aus! Es sind sehr gute Boote, aber leider haben sie keinerlei Dämmung oder Isolation. Das Alu hat auch keine Oberflächenversiegelung wie es bei einem Buster ab dem Modell "M" bis zum "Magnum" der Fall ist.

Es gibt noch andere sehr gute Anbieter von Alubooten die den meisten Leuten fremd sind.
Wie gesagt, man sollte sich ausführlichst informieren und dann seine Wahl treffen.

Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## batron (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

so die endscheidung ist gefallen!! es wird ein buster xl, und zwar ein neues! nun versuche ich das beste angebot für mich zu finden. werde meine fühler im gesamten eu- raum ausstrecken.

gruß
tilo


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Wieviel PS dürfens denn sein ???


----------



## batron (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

so 80-100 ps dürfen es sein

gruß
tilo


----------



## Dorschbubi (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Ich persöhnlich finde die Crescent- Boote ganz toll.
Ich selber besitze eine Crescent Virgo V23 und bin super zufrieden mit dem Boot. Es fährt super bei 75ps motorisierung. Kann problemlos getrailert werden, ich nehme es im Sommer mit nach Südengland(meine Heimat:l) und auch im Kanal schlägt sie sich tapfer. Ist also extrem Rauwassertauglich.Eine weitere besonderheit ist das die Kabine leicht nach Steuerboard platziert ist (was aber auf keiner weise das fahrverhalten) so kann man problemlos aufs Vordeck gehen ohne das man an der Kajüte entlangturnen muss. Das boot ist mit einem eingebauten Tank und hydraulischer lenkung versehen.

Sonst sind auch die Crescent Hanö und die Argo 506 zu empfehlen, dann aber mit etwas weniger motor bis höchstens 60ps.
gucks du mal www.kielerbootsschau.de

gruß Dorschbubi


----------



## HARDCORE (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen ???*

Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier und wollte nochmal n das Thema einsteigen, weil ich auch gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung stehe. 
Hat jemand nochmal die Links der Buster-Händler? Will mir am besten ein neues Buster L kaufen, habe aber bislnag nur zu einem Händler Kontakt. Wo habt ihr eure Buster hier in D gekauft?


----------

